# 4/4 Spur



## Eastcoasted (Feb 1, 2017)

Ran out looking for the Bluewater rip south of the spur, found a good looking rip with weeds but it was pretty much dead. 1 decent Mahi and 1 47lb Hoo. Ran back in to the 1000’ range to hit some tiles. Something really wanted to eat the hoo. Good day overall.


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice haul!!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Nice job, looks like a cuda bite.


----------

